# Any day traders living in the Gippsland VIC area?



## Jens (18 April 2014)

I am interested in meeting with other people, who are day trading forex, in an environment where we can actually do some trading and discuss potential set-ups as they happen. I am in Warragul, so not really that far from Melbourne either.
Cheers


----------

